# Worst Whelping Ever Results



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Trying to upload picture of the pups..


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

aaah, that is a beautiful sight!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh. so cute, and they look so good!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

More puppy photos....


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, look how fat they look (haha!) Mama seems to be doing a great job of feeding them. Especially the one on the right!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

OMG-look at those heads! How old are they now?


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

They're all so cute and have such adorable, perfect little paws  I'm so glad everyone is healthy and doing so well.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

So cute; and so healthy! Mom's doing a great job!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

They were born July 25th. They will be 2 weeks tomorrow!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The one on the right in the nursing photo is the girl. She is a wide load. Her brother on the far left is even bigger, but his size is obscured...


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

They are so cute. I love the pic with the lobster.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Gee what a surprise, I have lobster toys for my pups in Maine!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, they sure don't look small now! What cute little pudgy puppies! Love them, they definitely look healthy to me. Way to go Tiki.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

They sure have grown in just two weeks. No lack of nourishment here. Too precious for words.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Awww, they are gorgeous!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Just putting this out there.. I just love whelping pups... my husband not so much especially when he had to do a c-section on his favorite dog... so if anyone in Maine wants me to raise their pups.. let me know!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sweet, Sweet, Sweet!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> The one on the right in the nursing photo is the girl. She is a wide load.


Too funny.  

Those are some chunkers and a chunkette you've got there...totally adorable.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We call them chubba chubba's.. I just love them!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tiki just loves her pups this time around...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

However, shejust jumped out of the whelping box!!! I would, too.


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Awww, they are adorable! I just love seeing pictures of new babies!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I just love holding them, too!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> I just love holding them, too!


I bet! I'm super jealous!!


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

I am glad Tiki is enjoying her pups. They are all beautiful. Enjoy cuddling them.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm so glad to see them getting chubbier by the day! We are really loving the pictures here.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

It amazes me that they've grown SO much in such a short time. Thank you so much for sharing the photos. It's really great to see them. And wow are they cute!


----------



## 2dollys (Jan 24, 2011)

Chubba chubbas. :bowl: Is it possible to die from cuteness? They are just ridiculously cute, I can barely stand it!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

They ARE big. They will only get more cute!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tiki had her c-section suture out today, yes, my husband made it continuous... the pups are growing. The biggest boy (the linebacker) is 4 lbs 4 oz today at 2 weeks. he started at about 18 oz. I am totally in love with all of them...


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ahh that is just too adorable!!! Nothing makes me smile quite like puppy pictures haha!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Fantastic news! Those first posts, I was sort of worried we might not get to this point.... so happy for your whole family!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

those are some beautiful little pups and Tiki is obviously taking very good care of her pups - no one is going hungry


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, they are not going hungry! My younger son and I call them chubba chubba's. I would whelp anyone's litter and them give them back at 5 weeks when they are work. I just love this age... However, the 3 are a piece of cake!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The triplets are starting to try to play with each other, they crack me up with their incoordination. They seem to know my voice. Will post photos this weekend.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Three Week Photos of Tiki and the Puppies*

Sally's Mom took some great photos of the puppies at 3 weeks. The two lightest are the boys. Enjoy!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

They are way too cute.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Never saw Piper until she was already 3 months old and no early pictures were available :-(

May they live long, happy lives.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

They are so adorable. That little girl would fit in quite nicely here in California, she already has a tan :


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

They are sooooo adorable!!!! My favorite is still the littlest boy. :smooch: 

If his home should fall through...I could always visit my son in Cambridge and then take a short trip north...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you,Dallas Gold for helping me AGAIN!! The biggest boy(17.5 oz) at birth is now 5lbs 2 oz and is 3 weeks tomorrow. The girl was 16 oz at birth and is now 4 lbs 6 oz. And the little blonde boy was 12 oz at birth and 4 lbs 3oz today.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my goodness, are they adorable little chubbers! So glad to see they are doing so well.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

They are just so sweet and easy!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Those are some awfully cute little puppies!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

They are just tooo smoochable!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I could and do!! kiss them all day long!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> I could and do!! kiss them all day long!!!


I'm so glad, you've certainly earned those kisses! They are just turning out so gorgeous... I'm curious, do you find yourself convinced that your current litter (whoever they are at the time) are just 'the most beautiful puppies ever'!?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My goldens have all been adult rescues. I don't know how anybody could resist one of these adorable, cute, smoochable, lovely, chubby bundles of love.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're so beautiful, great pictures.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhh can I have one?? I'm only five hours away!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> I could and do!! kiss them all day long!!!


Oh no I can't bear it!!! lol! I am suffering terribly from empty nest syndrome here and could just reach through the screen and squidge those little munchkins. Am visiting a litter in the next week so will hopefully get my puppy fix (can't wait!!).

Very cute puppies!! So glad all is going well with them.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Nolefan, actually one of my girls has pups that are not very cute until 5 weeks of age as they tend to be rangier when very little. And in Tiki's last(and only) litter, I proudly sent photos to the stud dog owner, and she said,"OMG, they don't have any ears." But then she looked at Tiki again and decided that since Tiki has ears, the pups would to. I have to say that all different ear lengths came out of that litter....


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

No ears. Guess that is like bald babies. Eventually it all works out. My mom told me my great aunt would rub holy water on my heat because I was so bald. Well it worked because all my life I have had way too much hair.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I've decided to escape our heat, which returned to 100+ today, and fly up to Maine and steal one of those boy puppies........the only problem is I won't be able to post about my "accomplishment" or the little munchkin. :uhoh:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

and I don't care about the apparent lack of ears!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually these ones should have ears...both of their parents are well endowed in the ear length department.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for posting the new pictures! I think the little girl is my favorite, but they are all so cute (including Tiki! )


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Actually these ones should have ears...both of their parents are well endowed in the ear length department.


Well then I'll need to think of a clever disguise for the little munchkin I puppynap!  (kidding of course!).


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Dallasgold, you want one, it's yours....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

All 3 are really cute!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh and it takes a village.. tonight, Tiki's 1/2 sister(Mantha) climbed into the whelping box and laid down. Then Mantha's daughter,Basil went in.... they all love the pups and honestly, it has been like that since Cookie had her 2nd litter 7years ago!!!


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

How sweet! My Bess and her sibs were raised by the mama, the grandma and the 2yo resident female.  All 3 girls were very active with the pups whenever I went to visit.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I just love how the current six get along!!!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

I wish I lived closer - I'd love to hold them. They're adorable.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So cute. My favorite is the little red girl


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Puppies at Play*

From Sally's Mom--adorable puppies at play! 




































Finally, puppies with Tiki :smooch:










aaaah, I just love these puppies!:smooch: Looking at these photos is the perfect way to start the day! Thanks Sally's Mom!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - adorable


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-look at that pigment! I can't get over how big and chubby they are-so cute!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mommy Tiki still has a nice black nose... and so does the daddy(they are both about the same age).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These pups are so beautiful, if they were in my house, I wouldn't get a thing done all day long because I would be watching and playing with them 24/7.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

This morning, I just watched them play for the longest time... they are just so much fun.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh man, they are too cute. Hey, the little guy isn't so little anymore! : They look like they're all about the same size now...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, they do catch up... that's why when people call their pets, the runt, it makes me cringe. Briguy has last year's smallest pup, and when they left at 8 weeks, she was the biggest girl...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Those pictures are real smile makers. They are so adorable.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Those puppies are too cute for words!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I just cuddled with each one and totally love them!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I see you name the RB babies, that's so nice.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness they are SO adorable. It's a good thing I live clear across the country because if I was any closer I'd probably be on your front porch trying to get a peek at puppies :curtain:


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, so much puppy cuteness!! They are growing so fast!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So....how are Tiki and the puppies doing?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The pups are great! The biggest boy( I call him The Linebacker) is 7 lbs 6oz, the girl(I call her Chubba Chubba Girl) is 6lbs 10 oz, and the littlest boy (I call him Blondie) is 6lbs 7 oz.
Chubba Chubba girl was just sleeping in my lap watching TV. Tiki is well. Her birthday was Sat the 20th. I am still sleeping with them for Tiki's sake, but my night's sleeping are very patchy with the pups... I will take more photos and dear Dallas Gold will hopefully post them for me as my computer will not let me...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I can just picture those puppies and you relaxing! I'll be happy to post photos of them! Happy birthday Tiki too!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful puppies, chubby puppies


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Hey, Sally'sMom you better be careful or some of us who would never have considered breeding might get the itch. I would like to play with the babies soooooooooo much. But no grandpups from Jaro for me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy birthday to Tiki, looking forward to seeing the new pictures.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ian'sgran said:


> Hey, Sally'sMom you better be careful or some of us who would never have considered breeding might get the itch. I would like to play with the babies soooooooooo much. But no grandpups from Jaro for me.


I'm not interested in breeding, but definitely interested in one of Sally's Moms pups one day in the future because she is such a great human guardian for them, playing with them, socializing them and all....and I have a possible sire in mind too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Adorable Puppy Photos That Will Make You Smile*




































Stay Tuned, more uploaded soon!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Even More Adorable Puppy Photos*


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you thank you Dallas Gold. I just love the pups. Although when they are active at 4 AM, not so much.... Soon I will have to go back to my bed WITHOUT them!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh-My how they have GROWN!!!!
Soooo cute!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Happy birthday Tiki! You are doing a great job with your babies!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh just look at those beautiful little puppies and a Happy belated birthday to Momma Tiki.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tiki! Your babies are beautiful


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

For the record, i am still sleeping in the room with the pups. I just can't move away...maybe when they really start to smell....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

They are so cute, beyond the words, and Tiki is a beautiful mama. Happy birthday Tiki girl.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Good Heavens! Those may be the cutest puppies EVER! The one where they are crowded at the entrance and you can see how sweet their eyes and faces are just makes my heart turn over. I was going to make fun of you for still sleeping in there, but gosh, I guess I would be too


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Nolefan, I just can't help myself. Two years ago, when my Basiily was newborn, I was sleeping downstairs. We had an issue where bats got in our house, sooo since we couldn't stop it (bat phobic me) slept downstairs WITH the lights on untll they were 8 weeks..


----------



## Game Boy (Mar 21, 2011)

They are just too cute! Happy belated birthday to TIKI!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They are so cute, i love the age they are, so darn sweet.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my goodness, they are growing up so fast-isn't it unreal how quickly the time goes? They are just beautiful  I'm pretty much envying you, with three to concentrate on!

And Sally's Mom-I love your avatar! Those baby feet are just too adorable.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Tiki, Pups and Former Pups Photos*

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post these, but here are some photos Sally's Mom provided of Tiki with some of the pups and other puppies she's produced. I'll leave it to SM to give descriptions! We have the okay from the children's mom to post.

All I can really say is these are some gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Top photo is Vinny, photo below him is his mom, Emmie. Next is Chubba Chubba Girl(Solo X Tiki). Tiki is peeking out over the whelping box. Then it's Linebacker with Chubba Girl behind him. Finally Chubba Girl again. Blondie is in the boy's arms. The group photo is Tiki, George, Smantha, Basil, Micey Mouse, Emmie, and Kady. Below them are Vinny and Parker. Parker and Em are siblings, their mom is Tiki. Em is the mother of Kady and Vinny. And to complicate things, the sire of the babies is also Basil's sire. The children are there with parental permission. Thanks Dallas Gold!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out how you get 9 goldens to pose like that. Wow!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Very nice, pretty dogs, kids, and pups.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I just showed Cookie the last picture of her extended family. She really liked it.  Can't believe how big the pups are getting!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Dallas Gold, My six are perfect... they are used to the front step pose. And Miss Kady whose kids are in the photo is also good. Masters Vinny and Parker are Momma's boys(she was taking the photo). That is why we enlisted the kids to hold them because even though Parker is a CD RN, he wouldn't stay!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

BriGuy, Vinny and Kady are Cookie's siblings.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Love the photos, especially the one of the group. All of them are so beautiful!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Beautiful dogs!!! But I am in love with Basil, Emmie, and kady!!! Just beautiful...ALL of them


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow those are some beautiful goldens!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Be still my heart, those dogs are all breathtaking!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

kafayard, Emmie is my "heart" dog. I adore and love them all, but she sleeps on top of me and has to be touching me at all times. Her mom, Tiki, is Daddy's very spoiled girl. Georgie adores my learning disabled son. Mick is my other son's dog. Mantha just wants to be near people but not in your face like the others... and Basil.... she is special... She was returned to me at 8 1/2 months(not house trained due to kennel living), but now that she is trained, she is a peach! They all just keep me smiling!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And what do you think of the flowers?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> BriGuy, Vinny and Kady are Cookie's siblings.


I think that Cookie and Vinny look a lot alike!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, they do. Their daddy's owner said, that he is a "no harm no foul" stud dog. That if you like your girl that you breed him to, they will come put looking like her. Everyone I see is a male or female carbon copy of Emmy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*More Puppy Photos!*

Sally's Mom sent some more photos of the pups on their first outing outside. She said they are energetic and are good working pups! 

Here is Chubba Girl:









Here is the Blonde Boy:










and last, but certainly not the least, the Linebacker:










aaah, what a good way to end the day, with a big smile on my face from these cuties! Thanks Sally's Mom!!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Such sweethearts.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

They do seem a tad energetic.... well one owner wants to do agility and obedience.... What if I keep one and my husband of 25 years divorces me??


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> They do seem a tad energetic.... well one owner wants to do agility and obedience.... What if I keep one and my husband of 25 years divorces me??


I have a hard time believing your hubby would do that, especially since it's one of Tiki's puppies!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

You could tell him gold is at an all time price right now and you are just investing.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

SM, the photos are terrific! The dogs are stunning, what a happy looking group. I can't imagine how busy you must be with all of them, but what fun. How in the world do you have time to garden too? I love the black eyed susans and coneflower, what is tall purple bending behind them? Very pretty.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

nolefan, thank you. The purple flower is phlox. I never know what my perennials are going to do... who will live, who will die... Well, last year I had 10 pups.. a lot of work. The 3 are a piece of cake.... Anyway, when the pups were younger and before they were born, I made an effort in my garden. Unfortunately, when a very nice client gave me lots of her perennials, a very nasty weed came with it. I have really been working on it... and if I didn't have too many retrievers, I would probably resort to some non green(toxic) weed killer...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's the deal.. my husband the vet loves dogs, 2 would've been fine... along the way to get #5, I let him add a second piano to our living room.... the multiples are my deal... My husband and I have been together for 29 years.... anyway, the pups are adorable, nonetheless....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Have I ever said the least favorite part by along shot is placing my pups? It makes me crazy.... owners always get SOOO weird....


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Just like giving up a child for adoption, I bet. Or maybe sending them off to college is a better analogy. You can relate to that. Has your son chosen where he wants to go yet?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I think letting your hubby get a third piano in exchange for one of those puppies is a very good deal.

I could never breed because I would want to keep all of the puppies. Forget placing them. :uhoh:


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually, Dallas Gold, maybe I should say "Steinway" and then all will be "right" with the trievers! Hope all continues to be well in Dallas. The pups are great!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my goodness-they are just gorgeous! Makes me want to pick them up and bury my face in their fuzzy little bodies!

Wouldn't it be fun to have a play date with both litters?!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tahnee, we could meet in Illinois! Just kidding.

I finally decided that I am going to give the 3rd puppy to a tech I work with. I just didn't feel like dealing..... so for all those of you who want to be breeders and see dollar signs, here is my experience: $1200 stud fee, AI/progesterone/brucellosis testing $500, free emergency c-section, selling one of three pups for less than the stud fee, the other 2 I am giving to great homes... I just decided that this was a disaster from start to finish...


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Sally'sMom I know the good ones are not in it for the money. My Jaro's poor breeder had the following experience with the litter after Jaro. The mom and her 12 unborn pups died, maternal hydrops (sp?), and then 6 months later her husband died unexpectedly. I have a card sitting here to send her, just don't know what to say.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Ian'sgran, that is definitely the down side of breeding... I could whelp litter after litter, if someone else would sell them. Case in point, (just went back thru emails to verify dates)one of my son's friend's families wanted a pup. On 8/11 (pups born 7/24) I emailed them and said if they were cool with either a girl or boy, a pup was their's. The wife emailed back 5 days later and said that DH was set on a girl. When would I have another litter. To me that was a big fat no to a boy. I never got a deposit from them. So I moved on... yesterday 8/31(remember pups were born 7/24) I get an email, should I and the kids try to convince DH about a boy? Really? You live 20 minutes away, don't ask to see the pups, and now think I haven't decided on homes for all. Of course my DH is pissy because somehow he thinks I messed up... One of the future boy's owners has travelled from 2 hours away to see them 2 weeks ago, and is coming Sunday to see them again. As much as I LOOOVE having puppies, this whole part really annoys me....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*More Photos!*

Sally's Mom is sharing more fabulous photos with us!

Here is Tiki and her daughter Emmie:









Here are photos of the Tiki puppies:


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you Dallas Gold... I am just in love with them!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, they are gorgeous! I don't blame you at all for not liking the selling/placing aspect. I'm continually amazed at people and their thought processes ( or lack thereof). Those families that have one of your pups coming home soon are SO SO lucky!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I doo looove my pups...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for posting more photos! Those are simply the most precious babies! I could just inhale them and their fluffy little faces. It's so wonderful to see that they have grown and are obviously so healthy and happy.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Those Tiki babies are absolutely beautiful. I've enjoyed watching them grow.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Such sweet sweet little faces.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

They are so adorable. So, how far is it from Michigan to Maine??? I would drive that far in a heartbeat!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

:doh::doh: I posted more photos of the puppies, but created a thread :doh::doh: instead of posting here as Sally's Mom requested. :doh::doh::doh: I'm so sorry. I'll repost them here...apologies!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

The puppies are adorable and beautiful Miss Tiki is still smiling. Every time I see her picture it makes me smile


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Puppies at Play!!*

More photos of the fabulous trio of Tiki puppies!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

They are sooooooo adorable. Love the action shots.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Those are the cutest pictures!! Great action shots. I love the one where the puppy is leaping out of the little wagon.
I can't wait for my new puppy - which won't be born until end of November.
Thanks for sharing and PLEASE, keep those puppy pictures coming.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Love these puppy pictures. They look like they are enjoying life! Someone is going to be very lucky to take one of these pupsters home.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We need those puppy owners to join the forum and post photos as they grow. Sally's Mom, put that in their contract please!


----------



## softballmom (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi there Sally's Mom! Got your message but the forum won't let me PM you until I have 15 posts under my belt....Can I send you an email using your husband's e-mail address he sent the last litter pics on? Would love to catch you up! Tiki did an AMAZING job--those pups are gorgeous!! The photography is amazing, they are so precious. Wanted to call you but they got me at a weak moment.... Hope the college search is going well amidst the whelping ~Clare


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sure... you can email me or call me at work. So glad you'll be a golden mom again. Followed your daughter all Spring in the newspaper! You must be looking at colleges, too!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Pups look terrific! So playful and adventurous!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

softballmom said:


> Hi there Sally's Mom! Got your message but the forum won't let me PM you until I have 15 posts under my belt....Can I send you an email using your husband's e-mail address he sent the last litter pics on? Would love to catch you up! Tiki did an AMAZING job--those pups are gorgeous!! The photography is amazing, they are so precious. Wanted to call you but they got me at a weak moment.... Hope the college search is going well amidst the whelping ~Clare


I went back to check your posts--so Sally's Mom was your vet! That's wonderful! 

I can't wait to see your new pup's photos...welcome!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sooo 2 pups are going this weekend. It is so bittersweet and melancholy. However, they NEED their owners... it is so obvious. The girl will be co-owned by me and her call name(so far) is Luna. I then suggested as a registered name "Celebration's Over The Moon." She will live in town and her owner goes to my OTCH trainer friend. One of my techs has one of the boys that I will see every day when I work..... It is hard, but these guys need family and one on one....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aw, I know it's hard. My pups are starting to "look" for their new families too. One goes home this weekend, and the rest go home next week 

Like you, I am not directly keeping one, and that makes it even harder to say good-bye.

But yes, just think how happy the puppies and their new families will


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I will not miss the whelping box mess first thing in the morning!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And I just put them out(they have shelter)... it is raining... I hope they pooped!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sally's Mom said:


> I will not miss the whelping box mess first thing in the morning!!!


Ugh-me either! And I have it times 3  I was just saying to a puppy visitor the other day that I really envied you every time I have to clean their inside puppy pen, or move them in and out from the house to the yard and back again! It's like wrangling a herd of cats or something-they pop off in every direction!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We carry them out... ughh. Last year, my girl's daughter had 10!!! major ugh...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

But they are so cute!!!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> The girl will be co-owned by me and her call name(so far) is Luna. I then suggested as a registered name "Celebration's Over The Moon." She will live in town and her owner goes to my OTCH trainer friend.


She was my favorite! I hope we can see many more pictures of Luna (and the other pups of course) as they grow up.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you, BriGuy and Cookie! Just like Cookie she is a chubbba girl!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I WILL miss the little "stinkpots."


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm going to miss those little cuties too--I loved seeing them grow up through the photos posted on here (same for the Bindi pups). I'm happy you will get to see the boy every day and are co-owning Luna. I love her call name too--my alley neighbor had a Luna and I always thought it was a nice name. 

It's interesting reading breeder comments on the puppy pens and whelping boxes and all the clean up. :yuck: I guess it's a good thing I'm not a breeder.

Please tell these new owners the puppies have a lot of fans around the world!


----------



## softballmom (Sep 6, 2011)

Sally's mom-I will miss seeing the pics! At least two will not be far....Check out your facebook, my hubby erased all the past e-mails(!) so I sent you some info via that . Have a great weekend despite the bittersweet goodbyes!


----------



## My three boys (Jul 31, 2011)

It was so great seeing all the pictures and watching them grow loved the picture of the nine goldens togther _I_'ll have to rememeber you guys up in Maine when I am looking for another baby you take such great care of them I have a 4 month old tom. that I sleep on the couch for and my 1 1/2 year old who lost his brother two months ago also makes me sleep with him now. I would give up everything for them. I don't see how anyone could back out of getting a golden.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Final Puppy Photos*

Here are the final photos of the puppies as they are already gone or going to their new homes. 

Here is Luna: 










Here are all 3 in the whelping box (just adorable):










Now 2 (minus Marty):










And Finally Lonely (but adorable) Frankie, who goes to his new home on Tuesday:










Thank you Sally's Mom for letting all of us see these pups grow and thrive before going to their new homes. I'm going to miss seeing them!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Notice the grooming table perpetually set up in my family room....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

They have the striations on their muzzles like their Grandma Cookie did. I will totally miss them...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

They are very very lucky puppy owners.. I sure hope they appreciate those beautiful babies.. Thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## Game Boy (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting the final pics. Sorry I missed seeing them before I left. Adorable..and so full of life!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the interesting backstage pictorial! I really enjoyed watching them them grow from helpless little things into some extremely cute and fluffy pups!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So the last guy, Frankie, left this PM. I am always ok until the last pup leaves because golden pups crave so much attention and I can tell they need their owners. However, Marty will be at work everyday and he is just a love. Frankie weighed in a t 14 1/2 lbs today!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Well done Sally's Mom! You successfully got those pups fabulous new homes! I'm glad you will get to see Marty every day!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It's been a sad day... a client I have known for 25 years is terminal with lung cancer, my learning disabled son got harassed and threatened on the school bus, and not having that cute puppy's face to see just put me over the top.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Hope tomorrow is a better day. Especially sorry about your son. I always wanted my kids to be good to others more than I wanted anything else for them.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you Ian'sgran... it's a bad day all around.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My younger son has always been a Saint to his learning disabled brother... in fact when he (my younger son) was in public school he was always placed next to learning disabled kids because he was empathetic. Bad day all around.....


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

So sad to see them go, but I hope they are enjoying their new homes. It was great watching them grow!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing all these photos. It was like watching reality show, I am sorry it came to the end. Seeing those cute little puppies was very therapeutic.
I am sorry you had bad day, hopefully tomorrow is going to be better one.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry about your bad day and I feel bad for your son I hope he isn't too upset. You did raise some beautiful puppies. So, are you going to have another litter one day?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So it made me sad this AM as I haven't had a chance to dismantle my whelping box, but Momma Tiki went over to it and looked inside and it was the first time it was empty in the morning... However, she got to play with her son Marty at work today.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Just took the whelping box apart....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry you had a bad day a few days ago and I hope it got better. I hate to hear it when children with learning disabilities get picked on. It makes you want instant karma to get the harassers back. I hope he is OK.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Fortunately, my older son is frequently oblivious. However, the boy who was teasing him is not currently on the bus. His younger brother was so worried(he listened to the messages on the machine) and I was touched. His younger brother has always had a tough road... whether to be embarrassed by his brother or to embrace his brother. He has always chosen to embrace his brother.... and (my younger son) always gives everyone the benefit of the doubt. He has taught me a lot about tolerance.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Whelping box is down and scrubbed and in the basement...loved those pups and miss them, too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Whelping box is down and scrubbed and in the basement...loved those pups and miss them, too.


I think you need to plan a new litter, because I'm missing them too, virtually that is!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

For some reason this one took a lot out of me ironically with only 3 pups...


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I miss them too.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I think I might be in a funk....


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> I think I might be in a funk....


Post partum blues?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wish you were in Texas, we need a foster home for a female and 4 mix breed puppies. You'd be busy with her, no time for a funk, she was a street dog, is not house trained, and destroys things in the house when she wants to get out.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> I think I might be in a funk....


I think you need to pat yourself on the back for a job well done, relax this weekend and spend time with the family! How about some college tours?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well.. college tours: we've done Duke, UNC, Georgetown, Johns Hopkins, Harvard, Yale, Columbia, and Tufts... the kid is way smarter than either of his veterinary parents..... And we live in the middle of my in laws 68 acres and he wants a CITY!!!! Can't relax, have a vet meeting to go to tomorrow. And I have to fill in all of the holes from the pups!!!! and plant more grass....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I do love raising puppies...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So I just walked past the dining room that is back to normal and it made me sad....


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Gosh, how bad is going to be next year when your son is off to college? Or are you looking forward to that? Maybe, you are anticipating the empty nest thing, thus the funk. I remember taking my baby away to college and crying, while he was happy as a lark.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I will miss the younger son, but his older learning disabled brother is here to stay.... when Forrest leaves, I wil need more than 6 retrievers .


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

No, I love having my nice, sweet boys....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My husband and I want to protect our older disabled son.....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't think that ever changes, no matter their status, age, location..... that's what being a parent is all about. Hugs to you.... your boys are very lucky to have such a loving family!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Well.. college tours: we've done Duke, UNC, Georgetown, Johns Hopkins, Harvard, Yale, Columbia, and Tufts... the kid is way smarter than either of his veterinary parents..... And we live in the middle of my in laws 68 acres and he wants a CITY!!!! Can't relax, have a vet meeting to go to tomorrow. And I have to fill in all of the holes from the pups!!!! and plant more grass....


Those are some great colleges--your son has a bright future ahead of him.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sally's Mom, I hope you're perking up a bit, (I just read thru all the updates) maybe working in the garden and getting some sun on your face would help... I wanted to thank you also for taking the time all along the way to update us on Tiki and the babies. I enjoyed it so much and felt like I got to know you a little bit. I hope you'll let us know when you get your wind back and start thinking about planning another litter. Maybe next time we could get a live 'puppy cam'  Now that would be fun!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom--I thought of Miss Tiki this morning (and you). We were on I-45 leaving Galveston and passed the exit for Tiki Village--nice little area off of Galveston Bay! I hope Miss Tiki and you are in happier spirits this week!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Hoping your days are getting better since you "empty nest" with the pups.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Everyday I work, I get to see Blondie now known as Marty. All I have to say is "Chubba Chubba" and he runs to me. And gives the best kisses... I love raising pups, but can't deal with the selling... (gave away 2 of 3 for that reason)....


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> Everyday I work, I get to see Blondie now known as Marty.


Marty...love the name! :


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Sort of an open adoption?


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

My Casey was one of only 5 pups and they were all huge...and grew into their early promise!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom sent me some photos to post of Luna and her friend Penny, who is suffering from a repeat of fibrosarcoma (first removed two years ago). I did a double take with both dogs because Luna is so adorable and Penny has the same eyes as one of my Bridge Boys. Enjoy these beautiful photos of two precious girls!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

bumping up so everyone will check out the great photos of one of Tiki's puppies--Luna! 

Also, bumping up for Tiki, who undergoes her spay next Monday.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Two absolutely beautiful girls! :smooch: I would definitely frame the fourth picture.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Luna is absolutely beautiful, and Penny looks so regal  Good thoughts and wishes for Penny and Tiki!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful pics. What gorgeous girls!!!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Awww...Luna is so cute!! That is some serious fuzz.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Thanks, Dallas Gold, for keeping us updated with the pics.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Luna is such a pretty pup, and Penny is a beauty too. Sending good thoughts for both girls.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

THANK YOU Dallas Gold for posting these. Luna is just precious, but her buddy Penny is really hanging on. They have great owners!! When I saw Luna last week I wanted to snatch her up and bring her here... I just love my pups...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's the scoop, not only do I want Luna back, but Marty and Frankie. It's a grand mommy moment....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just read through this whole thread....What a journey you had, Sally's mom, with the three pups. They are so beautiful and so very lucky to have had Tiki as their mom. I hope both your sons are doing well. Good luck with the college search...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tiki was a great mom.. she loved her kids. She still sees Marty at work and totally recognized Luna this weekend. Tiki was spayed Monday and had a mammary mass removed... waiting for the results.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Tiki Puppy Luna at 12 weeks*

Sally's Mom got some photos of Luna, Tiki's little female pup, last weekend. Luna is 12 weeks old and a beauty! 




























I'm a sucker for whiskers and she has some really cute ones.  Gorgeous puppy!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I just relived the whole puppy journey...don't know how you ever let them go! Thank you for sharing their journey......I surely enjoyed it! Positive thoughts from our crew, on Tiki's results!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm thinking Luna is too little to experience a Maine winter--she needs to come stay with us this winter! Think her mom would agree?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Luna's mom said she can come back to me when she is bitey!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I just LOVE these dogs....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Went for a walk yesterday with Luna and her "big sister", Penny. I brought Basil (who shares a daddy with Luna) and Basil's mom, Samantha. Everyone got along great... it was next to tributaries of the Royal River in North Yarmouth so there was a lot of wetness. Basil and her mom are "fireplace" dogs. but Basil was crazy! She was running so fast her hind end was almost out running her front end. Luna still recognizes me and my voice....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Since you see Luna so often my prediction is she will always remember you and recognize your voice! 

Our Barkley stayed in foster care with one family for about a year before we adopted him. We took him to several rescue events where the dogs could go off leash. He would always quietly leave our sides and go seek out both of his foster parents at every event! He LOVED them so much! I bet Luna will be like that with you!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Luna and Penny are beautiful. Thank you for sharing the pictures. I'm so glad you still get to be such a frequent part of their lives.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi all! My name is Lauren, I am Penny and Luna's owner! Just joined, and wanted to introduce myself! Thank you all for you kind words for Penny. She and Luna are best friends, and play all of the time. They have been great for each other. I posted a lot of pictures of them in an album, if you want to see more of them! Here are two recent ones of them!








Luna








Penny

It is great to meet you all!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Welcome Penny and Luna. Thank you for sharing the pictures. Penny has such beautiful eyes  and Luna is getting so big.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome Lauren! I'm so happy you joined the forum. We've become so fond of Penny and Luna during the past few months through Sally's Mom. I'm excited we'll be able to enjoy them with your posts too!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome Lauren and I too will offer to watch Luna if you want time off, but then I will move and you won't find me! She is breathtaking and can see she will be an outstanding adult. Penny, just makes you want to curl up with her and hug her tight. You are blessed and hope you continue on the forum where we can watch Luna and Penny's days. Beautiful dogs and a Wonderful Breeder and friend, can't ask for more.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for joining, Lauren! I really liked seeing the pictures of Luna and Penny. My Cookie is Tiki's granddaughter.


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

I know this is an old thread kind of, but wanted to say what cutie puppies and beautiful dogs


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the welcoming wishes! I am very lucky to have such wonderful puppy dogs! Luna is learning a lot from Penny, it is fun watching them every day. Penny is also getting lots of joy from Luna. No one would know that she is fighting cancer, she acts like a puppy now. It is a joy for me to watch her. I am nervous about anyone puppy sitting Luna, because I am afraid I will not see her again! BriGuy, how cool that you have a member of the doggie family! Cookie is the 4th pup I know of from Emily's litter. (keep meeting a new one here and there) Would love to see some pictures of her!


----------

